# Familiarizing with Mac...(lifelong Windows user)



## Quack_Attack (Apr 24, 2012)

Growing up, I heard all the stigma attached with Macs (mostly it being "expensive" and for "snobs) and looking to expand what OS'es I know (not fresh on Linux but have resources to remember it all in a flash if necesary; comfortable with Vista, used XP for most of my computer life, love 7), I was looking into saving up to buy a Macbook to learn with. 

The lowest, reasonable, decent price to start with Mac is "refurbished" Macs: Would this be a good, recommended way to start?

In another thread, I couldn't get an answer to this:

" Quote:
Originally Posted by *LMiller7*  
_It is contrary to Apple's license agreement to install any Apple OS on non-Apple hardware. It is also the official policy of this forum that we will not help in doing this.
Help installing Apple's OS X on a PC, AKA, how to build a Hackintosh.

Since Apple does not support this they do not supply device drivers for non-Apple hardware._

Similarly to the OP, I myself don't have familiarity with Apple Os'es (having grown up solely with Windows). I was hoping to maybe get my own computer to learn a few things and one of those things WAS going to eventually run an Apple OS in virtualbox.

Having read your post, now perhaps that wouldn't be the wisest course of action?

Or, should I save money and delay learning to purchase a Mac and run virtualbox on there to try out other things?"

So I am guessing maybe I can't learn a bit of OS X using VirtualBox and instead just have to conjure up the money to pay for a costly starting refurbished Mac?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am quite certain that Apple would consider running Mac OS under VirtualBox on a PC would be illegal. The issue is that ultimately you would be running Mac OS on hardware that was never built by Apple. Doing this through the intermediary of VirtualBox doesn't really make much difference.

There are also the same technical issues as building a Hackintosh. VirtualBox running on a PC emulates a PC, not a MAC. They are very similar but not the same. The Mac OS installer can tell the difference.

You will need to buy a real Mac to run a Mac OS.

Note that it is legal to run Windows on a Mac. Microsoft has no objection, just so long as you have a legal product key for each installation.


----------



## Quack_Attack (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you!

Lastly, to just start out with a decent/functioning machine to learn Mac, would you recommend getting a $500-ish refurbished Mac?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Almost ANYTHING would do the trick. While my expertise is also in Windows, I've dabbled with Macs since the Classic. Each OS has it's unique properties, but all-in-all, have been the same since the first. You could get a cheap G4 with OS9.x to get a basic start in the look and feel of things, for not a lot of money. OSX is basically Linux with a Mac GUI, but holds to the same principles, except for the presence of the command console. If you're not looking to DO anything with it with any speed, then it won't really matter what you buy.


----------



## Quack_Attack (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a good idea, thank you! I've been looking, trying to find one that can also fairly accommodate casual Internet browsing decently (do you think an affordable, decent one with an OS X, min. Tiger but preferably a Leopard, can be found?). Searching eBay to start..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's a referb from Apple, they carry the same warranty as a new Mac does. If you are worried about cost, getting any Core2Duo or newer based Mac from ebay should be fine. I have not had any problems with used Macs most times. Do not get anything less than capable of running OS X 10.6. OS 9 to OS X Lion is like Windows 3.11 for workgroups to Windows 7.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

I just found a 24" iMac (circa 2006) that's been upgraded, currently at ~$400, on EBay. That's around what you're looking at. An iMac 17"+, Mac Mini (if you have a monitor) or a Macbook, at the price you want. Macs are overpriced because they're overbuilt (worth the money), but you don't need a lot of 'power' in them to be fast enough to do what you want.


----------

